

iOS 7 UI Stencil for Omnigraffle - sailer
http://njimedia.com/ios-7-ui-stencil-for-omnigraffle/

======
bambax
I can't read this site; (very) light grey on white background is invisible.

~~~
kingnight
Then you probably won't want this stencil, or to use iOS 7 :)

~~~
smackfu
Actually I think it's mainly due to differences in font rendering across
platforms. The site is fine in OS X, but the same font is rendered lighter in
Windows, and with a lightly stroked sans font, that makes a big difference in
legibility.

~~~
anonymfus
This is why best font for any web page and application is default font.

~~~
TheLegace
No I think it is the one that only works on mac ;).

~~~
mbell
The article is from the blog of a Mac only program and it's content is
targeted at iOS developers. Windows users aren't remotely in the target market
for the article.

------
jivid
I'm a little confused by the "Main action" and "Cancel" buttons. Shouldn't the
Cancel button have the red text and not the other way around?

~~~
sailer
No worries. I've doubled check on the apple UIKit -
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UserEx...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/UIKitUICatalog/UIActionSheet.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40012857-UIActionSheet-
SW1)

------
kalleboo
When I add to the stencil palette in OmniGraffle 4, it ends up super tiny
[http://imgb.mp/jk2.jpg](http://imgb.mp/jk2.jpg)

Maybe time to reconsider if I use OmniGraffle often enough to pay $50 to
upgrade to 6... I don't really need any new features, just to fix all the bugs
that have cropped up.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
OmniGraffle didn't crash on me until I upgraded to 6, take that for what it's
worth.

It's also the first piece of software that makes me feel like a curmudgeon. I
don't know how less 'usable' it all feels. Stencils are buried and I stared at
the screen for 10 minutes before I was able to do anything.

------
phinnaeus
The little pointer arrows on the "Select | Select All" and "Select | Select
All | Paste" tooltips are a different color from the body of the tooltip.

But it looks really nice overall.

~~~
sailer
Thanks for the heads up.

Glad you like it!

------
xauronx
SVG's of these would be pretty amazing.

Edit: Scratch that. All I see is 4 images in both zip files... I'm confused.

~~~
sailer
Yea, that doesn't sound right.

Can you give a little more detail on what's happening?

~~~
xauronx
Um, I might just be stupid I guess. I saw "if you're not using Omnigraffle 6"
and took that to mean "If you're not using omnigraffle at all", so then I
expected it to be a folder of assets. So if I open the zip file, there's a
single folder with 4 images and a plist. I assume that on a mac the .gstencil
would open in Omnigraffle, whereas in windows it just opens as a folder.

Anyhow, just operator error I'm sure.

~~~
sailer
Ahh yes, that is partly my fault. I should've been a bit more clear. The
.gstencil is for versions of omnigraffle prior to 6.

Sorry for the confusion.

You can download a trial of omnigraffle 6 and then export the stencil as an
.svg

------
srik
That looks well done. What is the license on it?

~~~
sailer
License is free for commercial and personal. Use it however you want.

No need to attribute but I won't complain if you give credit back to NJI
Media. Also, Chris at Pixeden did all the line icon work.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Stencil is very well done, and easy to work with!

~~~
sailer
Thanks!

